# Perchè tanta superficialità nella visione degli atti commessi



## FIBY (16 Dicembre 2006)

*Perchè tanta superficialità nella visione degli atti commessi*

Il tradimento!!!!! lasciando da parte la schiera di coloro che tradiscono per occasione del tipo "ogni lasciata e persa"... perchè i traditi non si fanno un esame di coscenza e cercano di capire cos'è che ha portato il proprio partner a voltare lo sguardo da loro? perchè invece di guardare il tredimento come singola parola e atto di quello che ne concerne non si chiedono cos'è che mancava alla coppia, e perchè se si ama la persona che ti ha tradito non si cerca di recuperarla ma si lascia per orgoglio per punizzione infangando il sentimento e secondo me con tale atteggiamento confermare solo la fine del rapporto?? bene io penso che quando arriva il tradimento non sia una forma di egoismo non sia una forma di piacere ma la nuda e cruda realtà che il rapporto di coppia sia finito per mancanze che non si riesce più a riempirle stando insieme .Leggevo nel forum che si dovrebbero applicare pene e ammende per chi tradisce ma se invece cercassimo di dare sempre il meglio di noi al nostro compagno non si farebbe prima ?? se provassimo a non tralasciare i segnali che ci si invia non sarebbe meglio?? Io credo ragazzi che oggi la vita è troppo dura per tutti e tutti stiamo cadendo in uno stato di egoismo personale aumenta la cattiveria il vuoto interiore non si ride e non si gioisce più tutto quello che facciamo sembra sempre un modo per andare alla ricerca di quello che può farci stare meglio ...sarebbe bello se cadessere i tabù tra la coppia e si cercasse di essere complici e fantasiosi per evitare che la noia e l'abitudine e i problemi interferiscano su un sentimento così puro che è l'amore...prima c'erano meno divorzi perchè si doveva tacere molti non hanno vissuto una vita piena e sono morti con il rimpianto che se avrebbero voluto fosse stata non dico migliore ma più intensa ....errare è umano perseverare è diabolico o sintomo di qualche problema ......non fate tacere i vostri cuori i vostri istinti solo così potremmo avere quella quasi certezza che è quello che vogliamo sia giusto per noi !!! io ho tradito per amore mi sono sentita amata per come avevo sempre desiderato ma la pena che sento mi buca dentro perchè non ho avuto mai il coraggio di seguire il mio cuore ....ciao a tutti!


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Dicembre 2006)

*FIBY*

Quei segnali che tu dici "inascoltati" sono segnali che ognuno di noi lancia quando sta male, ma chi li invia li manda alla sua "frequenza" che non è quasi mai quella di chi dovrebbe percepirli.

Io ho sembra detto a mia moglie che tante, tantissime volte le ho dato dei segnali di malessere. Lei mi ha sempre accusato del contrario!!!

Dal canto mio posso dirti che anche lei mi mandava messaggi di malessere, ma benchè mi sforzassi di capire cosa fossero, mi serviva il suo aiuto per capire cosa potevo fare per lei, ma lei era chiusa in se stessa e non mi ha permesso di aiutarla.

Con questo voglio dirti che tu puoi essere un faro RADAR che invia impulsi ogni nanosecondo, ma se dall'altra parte il tuo compagno lavora solo con il telegrafo, non potrà sentirti.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2006)

*superficiale a chi?*



FIBY ha detto:


> Il tradimento!!!!! lasciando da parte la schiera di coloro che tradiscono per occasione del tipo "ogni lasciata e persa"... perchè i traditi non si fanno un esame di coscenza e cercano di capire cos'è che ha portato il proprio partner a voltare lo sguardo da loro? perchè invece di guardare il tredimento come singola parola e atto di quello che ne concerne non si chiedono cos'è che mancava alla coppia, e perchè se si ama la persona che ti ha tradito non si cerca di recuperarla ma si lascia per orgoglio per punizzione infangando il sentimento e secondo me con tale atteggiamento confermare solo la fine del rapporto?? bene io penso che quando arriva il tradimento non sia una forma di egoismo non sia una forma di piacere ma la nuda e cruda realtà che il rapporto di coppia sia finito per mancanze che non si riesce più a riempirle stando insieme .Leggevo nel forum che si dovrebbero applicare pene e ammende per chi tradisce ma se invece cercassimo di dare sempre il meglio di noi al nostro compagno non si farebbe prima ?? se provassimo a non tralasciare i segnali che ci si invia non sarebbe meglio?? Io credo ragazzi che oggi la vita è troppo dura per tutti e tutti stiamo cadendo in uno stato di egoismo personale aumenta la cattiveria il vuoto interiore non si ride e non si gioisce più tutto quello che facciamo sembra sempre un modo per andare alla ricerca di quello che può farci stare meglio ...sarebbe bello se cadessere i tabù tra la coppia e si cercasse di essere complici e fantasiosi per evitare che la noia e l'abitudine e i problemi interferiscano su un sentimento così puro che è l'amore...prima c'erano meno divorzi perchè si doveva tacere molti non hanno vissuto una vita piena e sono morti con il rimpianto che se avrebbero voluto fosse stata non dico migliore ma più intensa ....errare è umano perseverare è diabolico o sintomo di qualche problema ......non fate tacere i vostri cuori i vostri istinti solo così potremmo avere quella quasi certezza che è quello che vogliamo sia giusto per noi !!! io ho tradito per amore mi sono sentita amata per come avevo sempre desiderato ma la pena che sento mi buca dentro perchè non ho avuto mai il coraggio di seguire il mio cuore ....ciao a tutti!


Scusa ..ma il tuo intervento ..mi sembra un po' superficiale e banale...sia rispetto il tradimento sia rispetto le soluzioni..
Ho pensato subito che fossi molto giovane e senza esperienze ..poi ho visto che eri semplicemente una traditrice in cerca di autoassoluzioni...
Mi spiego.
Dire che in una coppia non si riesce a soddisfare tutti i bisogni dell'altro/a è una verità di per sé evidente che non ha bisogno di essere dimostrata...nessuna persona potrà mai rappresentare la totalità dei bisogni dell'altra ..e allora?
Dedurre da questo che il traditore tradisce per manchevolezze del partner è ridicolo..proprio perché insoddisfazioni sono inevitabili...
Non si può addebitare a una persona di non essere un'altra e, soprattutto, di non essere molte altre...
E..scusa anche tu Lancillotto..la storia dei segnali mi ha un po' rotto !
(.. notare la rima:rotfl

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mica una coppia vive su navi o isole lontane ..non si mandano segnali: SI PARLA !!!
Ti faccio un esempio pratico e reale: quando (quasi trentanni fa) ho iniziato la mia storia con mio marito ero ben intenzionata a cogliere i segnali ..a voler capire..da un sospiro..un silenzio...uno sguardo cosa provava e se il silenzio nascondesse un disagio...ma avendo il dono della parola ne parlavo e chiedevo che esplicitasse..beh i "segnali" non segnalavano nulla ...aveva sonno...o stava meditando sulla stitichezza...o ricordando che doveva andare in posta ecc..
Un po' come nella canzone di Paolo Conte "..le donne a volte sì sono scontrose o ..forse ha voglia di far la pipì.."
Sarebbe ben ridicolo se dopo quasi trentanni mi rimproverasse di non aver capito che "quel" silenzio sottintendeva chissà quale disagio di coppia!
Si cerca di cogliere i segni quando non si sta insieme..se si sta insieme si parla e si dice e chiaramente...
...certo non si dice se quel che vuoi dire è assurdo... se vuoi rimproverare a Brigitte Bardot di non essere Sofia Loren !


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

> ..non si mandano segnali: SI PARLA !!!


 
un uomo che parla alla compagna 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























ps.lanci,non mi riferisco a te.... in generale.


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Dicembre 2006)

Cara Persa/Ritrovata il mio appunto hai segnali era solo per spiegare che in effetti non sono una buona giustificazione perchè quasi sempre si mandano all'orecchio sbagliato.

x Miciolidia
Tranquilla, anche a me capita di prendere sotto tutti quando il "tutti" è almeno il 90% del campione. Evito di citare le eccezioni perchè nel caso ne dimenticassi una, quel qualcuno potrebbe pure offendersi.......

Lascio alle eccezioni il compito di riconoscersi nei miei messaggi

Comunque grazie per la precisazione


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Dicembre 2006)

Mi fai pensare alla mia storia


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Dicembre 2006)

Quando il mio LUI (ormai defenestrato) ha tradito sua moglie...:

Lei 6 mesi prima aveva perso due gemelli al terzo mese di gravidanza.
E si trovava in una condizione psicologica di merda.
In più...e Io ovviamente ne ero all'oscuro....lei era incinta....e stava rischiando di perdere anche questo bambino...E lui..invece che starle accanto...veniva ad incontrarmi.

Lui sosteneva che lei in quel periodo era distante perchè aveva enfatizzato dei problemi con suo fratello e i suoi genitori..era un continuo parlare di questo problema...e lui ( che aveva vissuto intorno ai 25 anni una tragedia familiare da cui non si deve mai essere veramente ripreso..) non sopportava di dover vivere tutti i giorni con questo malessere.
Sarà un caso..proprio in quel periodo inizia la storia con me!
Mi sembra un fuga dalla realtà...da una realtà troppo pesante..
Invece che sedersi e parlare..meglio trovare soluzioni alternative che ci impediscano di affrontare il problema...e prendersi le sue 'ore di aria'

Il mio errore: aver creduto nelle sue parole sin dall'inizio..lui sosteneva che i problemi con lei fossero indiendenti da me...che era finita la passione..che non c'era dialogo( mi diceva: io e lei non abbiamo mai litigato)..Ma allora perchè prima non chiarire con lei e poi...se proprio..rifarsi una vita...????? in realtà lui non ha mai avuto la forza di troncare con lei...e se non fosse stato perchè ad un certo punto HO INIZIAO AD APRIRE FINALMENTE GLI OCCHI...avrebbe continuato questa duplice storia....

Nello scambio di mail con la moglie successivo al mio exploit...lei continuava a ripetermi: io gli sono stata così vicina quando lui ha avuto la sua tragedia familiare...e lui...in un mio momento di difficoltà...è scappato tra le tue braccia...non lo perdonerò mai.

Da un certo punto di vista anche nelle parole di lei vedo un minimo di ricatto psicologico perchè in tutti i suoi messaggi continuava a dire: IO CHE L'HO AIUTATO TANTO IN PASSATO....ma da un altro punto di vista..lei ha pienamente ragione!Che diamine!Nel momento del bisogno questo che fa????SI TROVA L'AMANTE??INVECE CHE TROVARE UN CANALE DI COMUNICAZIONE???

Io e lui abbiamo sempre parlato MOLTO..invece che parlare con lei..parlava con me ( non proprio di tutto..visto che molta relatà la nascondeva anche a me il bastardello..), dela trgedia che lo aveva investito, dei suoi problemi sul lavoro...di tutto

Lei mi ha chiesto: ma cosa cercava in te? Voleva parlare ...voleva fare sesso??

Le ho risposto quello che sentivo e credevo: LUI VOLEVA PARLARE, a Volte lo vedevo giù..distante..gli dicevo, siediti e parliamo..e lui..si apriva..


LEI: sapessi quante volte ci ho provato...ma...evidentemente...nel periodo in cui stavo perdendo il mio bambino ho commesso l'errore di essere troppo impegnata ....non ho potuto ascoltarlo....

Bè...che diamine se ha ragione.......IO DOVEVO RISPEDIRLO A CASA!VAI A PARLARE CON TUA MOGLIE!!!!!!!!!!!Invece me lo sono tenuto per due anni.....credendo veramente che io e lui avessimo qualcosa di speciale in comune...che lui con me riuscisse ad aprirsi..ad essere più in sintonia, più complice....CHE IDIOTA SONO STATA:...
Ora non ho più loro notizie grazie al cielo.ma l'ultima volta lui stava cercando di convincerla che ERA lei di cui lui aveva bisogno e che nonostante gli mancasse il rapporto con me..e provasse ancora sentimenti per me ( era anche arrabbiato perchè..oh oh..gli avevo spezzato il giochino....) poteva provare a ricominciare a sentire l'amore per lei che c'era in passato...


DIO CI SCAMPI E LIBERI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2006)

*complimenti!*

Difficile vedere tanta lucidità e obiettività.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...avevo ragione ..ti meriti proprio qualcosa di bello... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





un bacio

Forse uno con l'amante parla perché può sentirsi libero di raccontare la verità ..che preferisce ..la sua verità ...tanto lei/lui ci crede ..mica SA come sono andate le cose...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2006)

*però...*

...dererumnatura..altro che bastardo...era un tipo super!!!
Poveretta la moglie...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Quando il mio LUI (ormai defenestrato) ha tradito sua moglie...:
> 
> Lei 6 mesi prima aveva perso due gemelli al terzo mese di gravidanza.
> E si trovava in una condizione psicologica di merda.
> ...


 

De rerum...non ho parole.

- non se ne puo' piu'..davvero...-

un bacio.


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Dicembre 2006)

Dererumatura.

Brutto risveglio vero????

Dura da digerire una cosa così


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...dererumnatura..altro che bastardo...era un tipo super!!!
> Poveretta la moglie...


 


Persa, ma come si riesce a fare una gerarchia dei bastardi....come?!!!

lo sai che davvero io sono allucinata ogni giorno e da quello che leggo qui e da quello che osservo fuori di qui, per non dire da quello che vivo.


E' proprio vero, nel momento in cui ti togli le provole dagli occhi...dove ti giri  ti rivolti..è uno strazio.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dererumatura.
> 
> Brutto risveglio vero????
> 
> Dura da digerire una cosa così


sto male io per lei...


e pensare che tutto questo lo sa  perchè lei si è creata l'opportunità di parlare con la moglie...


e quelle che non l'hanno fatto ? calipso ad esempio...io stessa...( chissà che cz. le ha raccontato)... Persa ...(se, posso permettermi di ...) ..etc...


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sto male io per lei...
> 
> 
> e pensare che tutto questo lo sa perchè lei si è creata l'opportunità di parlare con la moglie...
> ...


L'elenco delle balle che gli esseri umani sanno raccontare è infinito. Ovvio che, per riallacciarmi ad un concetto da me espresso sulla buona fede, in casi come questo ti rendi conto che hai creduto di essere nel giusto ad agire in un determinato modo per poi scoprire che il mostro non era la moglie, ma la persona che stavi coccolando e amando.

Queste sono le cose che non riesco a sopportare e, anche se sono in tanti a dirmi "le donne sono anche peggio", io certe storie le sento soltanto sugli uomini, spero sinceramente di sbagliarmi, non perchè sia più "bello", ma perchè ho orrore a riconoscermi in questa categoria


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Dicembre 2006)

*p.s.*

Parlo di questa perchè ancora non conosco le storie di tutte le persona da te citate, mentre questa, dell'uomo che ingravida la moglie che subisce degli aborti spontanei, è cosa da medioevo quando si annullavano i matrimoni perchè la moglie non faceva figli maschi.


----------



## Dani (16 Dicembre 2006)

FIBY ha detto:


> Il tradimento!!!!! lasciando da parte la schiera di coloro che tradiscono per occasione del tipo "ogni lasciata e persa"... perchè i traditi non si fanno un esame di coscenza e cercano di capire cos'è che ha portato il proprio partner a voltare lo sguardo da loro? perchè invece di guardare il tredimento come singola parola e atto di quello che ne concerne non si chiedono cos'è che mancava alla coppia, e perchè se si ama la persona che ti ha tradito non si cerca di recuperarla ma si lascia per orgoglio per punizzione infangando il sentimento e secondo me con tale atteggiamento confermare solo la fine del rapporto?? bene io penso che quando arriva il tradimento non sia una forma di egoismo non sia una forma di piacere ma la nuda e cruda realtà che il rapporto di coppia sia finito per mancanze che non si riesce più a riempirle stando insieme .Leggevo nel forum che si dovrebbero applicare pene e ammende per chi tradisce ma se invece cercassimo di dare sempre il meglio di noi al nostro compagno non si farebbe prima ?? se provassimo a non tralasciare i segnali che ci si invia non sarebbe meglio?? Io credo ragazzi che oggi la vita è troppo dura per tutti e tutti stiamo cadendo in uno stato di egoismo personale aumenta la cattiveria il vuoto interiore non si ride e non si gioisce più tutto quello che facciamo sembra sempre un modo per andare alla ricerca di quello che può farci stare meglio ...sarebbe bello se cadessere i tabù tra la coppia e si cercasse di essere complici e fantasiosi per evitare che la noia e l'abitudine e i problemi interferiscano su un sentimento così puro che è l'amore...prima c'erano meno divorzi perchè si doveva tacere molti non hanno vissuto una vita piena e sono morti con il rimpianto che se avrebbero voluto fosse stata non dico migliore ma più intensa ....errare è umano perseverare è diabolico o sintomo di qualche problema ......non fate tacere i vostri cuori i vostri istinti solo così potremmo avere quella quasi certezza che è quello che vogliamo sia giusto per noi !!! io ho tradito per amore mi sono sentita amata per come avevo sempre desiderato ma la pena che sento mi buca dentro perchè non ho avuto mai il coraggio di seguire il mio cuore ....ciao a tutti!


Uh, che belle parole!!
"Io ho tradito per amore"... bello, davvero bello, ma per amore di chi?
Per amore tuo. Eh sì perchè se non hai "avuto mai il coraggio di seguire il tuo cuore", sarà solo per qualcosa di "concreto" che deve avertelo impedito: cosa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Errare è umano, come no, allora puoi accettare il tuo errore senza bisogno di ammantarlo di poesia e nobiltà e senza affibbiarne la responsabilità a chi non ha colto i "tuoi segnali" forse solo perchè si fidava del tuo amore, della tua maturità e della tua onestà.

Sono i bambini che quando sbagliano danno la colpa ad altri, ed è sempre sui bambini che occorre vigilare per intuirne i bisogni e perchè non si facciano male o non facciano danni.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Parlo di questa perchè ancora non conosco le storie di tutte le persona da te citate, mentre questa, dell'uomo che ingravida la moglie che subisce degli aborti spontanei, è cosa da medioevo quando si annullavano i matrimoni perchè la moglie non faceva figli maschi.


 

lanci, solo per citarne uno.

un mio collega.

la moglie non potendo avere figli si è sottoposta alle pene della terra...non entro nel merito perchè è davvero una soffernza pensare a quello che si è sottoposta...

Lui? ( in secondo matrimonio bada bene )nel frattempo? ( io l'ho conosciuta ad una cena tra colleghi..anzi,..che dico ...a casa mia  pure..dove piangeva disperata per questa frustrazione)


Hai presente il gallo , coniglio, porco, che sul lavoro ci ha provato anche con le gambe del tavolo di plastica? ( quello di radica sarebbe stato troppo nobile )...ecco uguale!

che gli vai a dire?

che vai a dire a lei? le vai a dire che suo marito è un debole bastardo?!! vai a sparare sulla croce verde? Lo schifi e ti allontani...

e questa è solo una.

una seconda?

Uno che conosco molto  bene, è riuscito a dire alla moglie che era ammalato di AIDS ( bugia) perchè questa se lo riprendesse in casa...dopo 26 anni LEI-lo aveva sfanc..lizzato giustamente per aver sopportato situazioni al limite della tolleranza umana...

e mi fermo qui.

facciamoci due conti e dimmi se riusciamo a trovare un'uomo che possa dire altrettanto di una donna davanti a situazioni della stssa portata.

Siamo è vero, geneticamente, naturalmente diverse dagli uomini...ma il rispetto verso la sofferenza dell'altro e la misura o lo si ha oppure no.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

> Sono i bambini che quando sbagliano danno la colpa ad altri, ed è sempre sui bambini che occorre vigilare per intuirne i bisogni e perchè non si facciano male o non facciano danni.


 

appunto. quando ci stancheremo di relazionarci come madri....garantito che tutto andrà a putttana ( interessante il fatto che NON a caso si usi utilizzare questo termine 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )

O mamme, o puttane. 

dimenticavo " le sante". 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quelle che si sacrificano in nome della famiglia.


----------



## Dani (16 Dicembre 2006)

Ehmm... sì, Miciolidia, ma all'amica di sopra pare sia mancata la vigilanza "paterna".


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

Dani ha detto:


> Ehmm... sì, Miciolidia, ma all'amica di sopra pare sia mancata la vigilanza "paterna".









dani, scusa, non ho capito..in sto casino di vigilanze...


----------



## Dani (16 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dani, scusa, non ho capito..in sto casino di vigilanze...


Dicevo che, essendo Fiby una femminuccia, il corrispettivo mancante nel suo caso è un "padre".
Il suo uomo non l'avrebbe accudita abbastanza e lei lo ha tradito.
Come vedi non è solo un problema di "madri".


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lanci, solo per citarne uno.
> 
> un mio collega.
> 
> ...


 
Spero tu non abbia frainteso le mie parole. Conosco anch'io uomini vorrei non aver mai conosciuto, purtroppo non posso dire altrettanto delle donne. Ma come tu ben sai, chi è colpevole e non può provare la propria innocenza, e non può nemmeno salvare la faccia, butta fango (fango????) in giro per trovare comprensione, quindi senti tante storie di vari o tipo. 

Alla luce dei fatti però, le storie che ritraggono questi uomini sono PROVATE, i racconti che molti uomini vanno sulle donne sono quasi sempre inventate. Io sono un Uomo e ........ mi vengono i brividi


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2006)

No lanci...ho compreso bene quello che volevi dire


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...dererumnatura..altro che bastardo...era un tipo super!!!
> Poveretta la moglie...


Ora..questo signore ha veramente avuto una tregedia terribile nella sua famiglia..(

ma come ho detto in un altro post..questo mi può servire per capire ma non per giustificare..Non possiamo utilizzare la scusa del passato e delle cattive esperienze avuto per continuare a comportarci in un certo modo...)

il padre ha ucciso la madre .....quando lui aveva 25 anni a seguito di una schizofrenia tardiva....ecco perchè quando Fa parlava di schizofrenia...non potevo che ironizzare...

Capisco che questo ha sicuramente avuto effetti sulla sua capacità di relazionarsi..

Se incontri questa persona..non puoi rendertene conto....E' un professionista, ha i suoi hobby ( è musicista, gioca a tennis), vede i suoi amici...Sembrerebbe aver superato il dramma perfettamente.Io ero sua collega...Ci si conosceva da tempo..ma non sapevo nulla di lui...Ci mettono a lavorare su un progetto..insieme..e così...a stretto contatto..giorno dopo giorno..ci innamoriamo.Mi piaceva davvero MOLTO.MOLTO.Aveva..incredibile a dirsi ora...una profondità particolare...e una velocità mentale che mi ha sempre attirato in un uomo.


Inizia la nostra storia..
Lui mi dice che è una cosa seria e importante..perchè altrimenti non metterebbe a rischio la sua famiglia ( ha un bambino di 2 anni). Io gli credo ciecamente..Ogni parola che esce dalla sua bocca è oro.Lo amo sempre di più..parliamo di qualunque cose...c'è una tale sintonia..che lui..decide di parlarmi della sua tragedia..e lo fa così naturalmente...mi dice cosa sente....cosa ha provato in quel momento...cosa sente ora...come si sente a volte distante dalla moglie e dalla famiglia di lei....insomma...mi lego a lui incredibilmente..
DOpo 3 mesi...mi dice...che sospetta che la moglie sia incinta.....e...aspetta il giorno di Natale per confermarmelo....sostenendo che era stato il regalo di lei a lui e alla sua famiglia..

Ebbene...il bimbo lo hanno avuto..e io sono rimasta nonostante tutto in questa situazione..

Solo ora ho scoperto che lui sapeva di essere in attesa già all'inizio e soprattutto che lei era a rischio di perderlo...lui correva da me mentre lei dormiva su un divano..col primo bimbo accanto...cercando di trattenere dentro di sè il secondo figlio che forse lui nemmeno voleva veramente.

Ero come ...annebbiata.Dai discorsi con lui..da quello che sentivo...parlavamo di me..di lui....quando gli dicevo che avremmo dovuto separarci lui scoppiava a piangere...dicendo che in quella situazione non poteva lasciare la moglie...piangeva e diceva: perchè perdo tutte le persone che amo a questo mondo...

Non era facile prendere distanza..e davvero la crocerossina che era in me si legava sempre di piùùù...che idiota....

Lungi da me il voler sembrare una ingenua vittima ...io sono rimasta nonostante sapessi in che situazione assurda fossi...


Lui mi diceva: la lascio quando torna a lavorare dopo la maternità...ma poi...non riusciva mai a farlo...si affezionava sempre di più alla piccolina.....


CHE SITUAZIONE DI M....A


Io cercavo di lasciarlo...e lui mi richiamava....
Mi inviava SMS d'amore..infinito....gli mancavo..così diceva...e a casa era depresso ( cosa che la moglie mi ha confermato...)

Dopo l'estate..quando non ci siamo visti nè sentiti ( per me era chiusa) lui si fa risentire dicendo che ha capito che non può più stare con lei..

parla con lei non di me ..ma del fatto che non l'amam più e lei gli dice: ma come è possibile: non ci dai nemmeno un'altra chance? Così rimane lì..e intanto mi tormenta con questo contatto...e io...non ce l'ho fatta più-----

E dal contatto con la moglie ho scoperto la verità..

Questa è la storia completa....

Non so nemmeno io perchè vi sto raccontando tutte queste cose


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ora..questo signore ha veramente avuto una tregedia terribile nella sua famiglia..(
> 
> ma come ho detto in un altro post..questo mi può servire per capire ma non per giustificare..Non possiamo utilizzare la scusa del passato e delle cattive esperienze avuto per continuare a comportarci in un certo modo...)
> 
> ...


...beh forse questo è un caso che ha un suo perché ....forse si tratta di ereditarietà..
..non è una battuta


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E dal contatto con la moglie ho scoperto la verità..
> 
> Questa è la storia completa....
> 
> Non so nemmeno io perchè vi sto raccontando tutte queste cose


Forse lo hai raccontato perchè qui hai sentito di poter trovare sollievo e conforto. La soluzione di molti problemi nasce proprio riuscendo ad esternarli..........


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...beh forse questo è un caso che ha un suo perché ....forse si tratta di ereditarietà..
> ..non è una battuta


mmmm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Dicembre 2006)

*sono buona ..pure troppo ...ma*

...dare la responsabilità a fattori esterni quando si tratta di adulti..è esagerato. I drammi vissuti hanno un peso, come pure la situazione socioeconomica ecc...ma poi (come dicevi anche tu riferendoti a te stessa) si cresce e si fanno delle scelte ci si assume le proprie responsabilità ..anche di seguire una psicoterapia se si hanno dei problemi! Se si scaricano le proprie angosce e insicurezze sugli altri...si è persone egoiste e stop...

Altro che pensare a traumi non superati ..verrebbe più facile pensare che la disponibilità a un nuovo rapporto fosse più determinata dall'.."indisponibilità" della moglie ..che da esigenze spirituali...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...dare la responsabilità a fattori esterni quando si tratta di adulti..è esagerato. I drammi vissuti hanno un peso, come pure la situazione socioeconomica ecc...ma poi (come dicevi anche tu riferendoti a te stessa) si cresce e si fanno delle scelte ci si assume le proprie responsabilità ..anche di seguire una psicoterapia se si hanno dei problemi! Se si scaricano le proprie angosce e insicurezze sugli altri...si è persone egoiste e stop...
> 
> Altro che pensare a traumi non superati ..verrebbe più facile pensare che la disponibilità a un nuovo rapporto fosse più determinata dall'.."indisponibilità" della moglie ..che da esigenze spirituali...


----------



## FIBY (18 Dicembre 2006)

Io non cerco assoluzioni non ho citato problemi di infanzia anche se Dani ha colto uno dei problemi più veri della mia esistenza ma sinceramente io non ho voluto dargli peso e ho sempre cercato di cogliere il contrario e quindi la cosa giusta rispetto agli errori di mio padre....i segnali di cui parlavo non sono stati sempre e solo segnali di fumo come avete immaginato ma quando mi rendevo conto che con gesti atteggiamenti non ne ricavavo niente per quanto il mio partner fosse restio al dialogo arrivavo al punto di dovergli parlare e spiegare le mie difficoltà e cercare di capire le sue ( capiva per un breve periodo e poi si riprendeva al solito)finchè un giorno mi sono come scocciata di dare tanto e ricevere poco non mi esalto sono una persona molto umile non mi sento superiore a nessuno e capisco bene quando sbaglio ma quando mi sono ritrovata da sola senza sentire più il suo amore affannata a prendermi cura io di tutto (non abbiamo bambini)non c'è l'ho fatta più mi sono ritrovata in un attimo non più innamorata di lui e a provare altro subito dopo per un uomo meraviglioso che rispecchia tutto il mio essere ...l'ho tradito è cosa più assurda non mi sentivo in colpa perchè non è stata una scappatella qualunque se così era non mi sarebbe mai sfiorato il pensiero sono stata insieme al mio partner per molti anni ho avuto migliaia di occasioni non ho mai ceduto perchè l'amavo, tanto è vero che l'ho sposato ma la nostra unione non ha portato niente di positivo anzi....mi sono innamorata di un altro uomo ho fatto l'amore con lui ho capito veramente cosa vuol dire stare in coppia ed amarsi completamente ....non sò cosa sarà di me del mio matrimonio della mia storia con lui ....in qualunque direzione vada soffrirà qualcuno e soffrirò io ora si tratterebbe di capire e di essere per una volta egoisti ascoltare davvero il proprio cuore ma una forza dentro di me non mi permette di farlo ho preso un impegno con una persona che a modo suo mi ama e non mi sento di abbandonarla anche perchè credo che ha diritto ad un altra possibilità ...poi cè l'amore vero che ho trovato ,sapete cosa vuol dire quando sensazioni e sogni sconosciuti ma di cui sentivi la mancanza e non sapevi cos'erano all'improvviso si materializzano davanti e capisci cos'era che sentivi... ti senti spiazzata incredula sofferente arrabbiata perchè hai scoperto ciò che volevi solo quando in un certo senso era troppo tardi per afferrarlo ....voi potete giudicarmi come volete ma non auguro a nessuno di trovarsi in questa situazione ,io mi sento la sola e unica responsabile del mio mal vivere proprio perchè non ho voluto mai ascoltare il mio cuore e mai i miei istinti ma seguito la ragione quella che mi implorava per il bene di tutti quelli che mi amavano di fare la cosa giusta e ora lo stò facendo di nuovo stò facendo la cosa giusta maledicendomi però per il mio poco coraggio e per il mio egoismo , si miei perchè per far star bene la mia famiglia soffrirà l'amore più bello e più spledido che io abbia mai visto...!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Dicembre 2006)

FIBY ha detto:


> Io non cerco assoluzioni non ho citato problemi di infanzia anche se Dani ha colto uno dei problemi più veri della mia esistenza ma sinceramente io non ho voluto dargli peso e ho sempre cercato di cogliere il contrario e quindi la cosa giusta rispetto agli errori di mio padre....i segnali di cui parlavo non sono stati sempre e solo segnali di fumo come avete immaginato ma quando mi rendevo conto che con gesti atteggiamenti non ne ricavavo niente per quanto il mio partner fosse restio al dialogo arrivavo al punto di dovergli parlare e spiegare le mie difficoltà e cercare di capire le sue ( capiva per un breve periodo e poi si riprendeva al solito)finchè un giorno mi sono come scocciata di dare tanto e ricevere poco non mi esalto sono una persona molto umile non mi sento superiore a nessuno e capisco bene quando sbaglio ma quando mi sono ritrovata da sola senza sentire più il suo amore affannata a prendermi cura io di tutto (non abbiamo bambini)non c'è l'ho fatta più mi sono ritrovata in un attimo non più innamorata di lui e a provare altro subito dopo per un uomo meraviglioso che rispecchia tutto il mio essere ...l'ho tradito è cosa più assurda non mi sentivo in colpa perchè non è stata una scappatella qualunque se così era non mi sarebbe mai sfiorato il pensiero sono stata insieme al mio partner per molti anni ho avuto migliaia di occasioni non ho mai ceduto perchè l'amavo, tanto è vero che l'ho sposato ma la nostra unione non ha portato niente di positivo anzi....mi sono innamorata di un altro uomo ho fatto l'amore con lui ho capito veramente cosa vuol dire stare in coppia ed amarsi completamente ....non sò cosa sarà di me del mio matrimonio della mia storia con lui ....in qualunque direzione vada soffrirà qualcuno e soffrirò io ora si tratterebbe di capire e di essere per una volta egoisti *ascoltare davvero il proprio cuore ma una forza dentro di me non mi permette di farlo ho preso un impegno con una persona che a modo suo mi ama e non mi sento di abbandonarla anche perchè credo che ha diritto ad un altra possibilità ...poi* cè l'amore vero che ho trovato ,sapete cosa vuol dire quando sensazioni e sogni sconosciuti ma di cui sentivi la mancanza e non sapevi cos'erano all'improvviso si materializzano davanti e capisci cos'era che sentivi... ti senti spiazzata incredula sofferente arrabbiata perchè hai scoperto ciò che volevi solo quando in un certo senso era troppo tardi per afferrarlo ....voi potete giudicarmi come volete ma non auguro a nessuno di trovarsi in questa situazione ,io mi sento la sola e unica responsabile del mio mal vivere proprio perchè non ho voluto mai ascoltare il mio cuore e mai i miei istinti ma seguito la ragione quella che mi implorava per il bene di tutti quelli che mi amavano di fare la cosa giusta e ora lo stò facendo di nuovo stò facendo la cosa giusta maledicendomi però per il mio poco coraggio e per il mio egoismo , si miei perchè per far star bene la mia famiglia soffrirà l'amore più bello e più spledido che io abbia mai visto...!!!


 
Non si sta con una persona per compassione.Se come dici( ma sei sicura??) ami davvero l'altro non è giusto rimanere ocn tuo marito per sensi di colpa.
Hai ragione quando dici che tuo marito merita un'altra possibilità, ma nel senso che merita la possibilità di essere amato veramente di nuovo da una donna!
E se quella donna non puoi essere tu...dagli la chance di trovare un amore vero!


----------



## FIBY (18 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non si sta con una persona per compassione.Se come dici( ma sei sicura??) ami davvero l'altro non è giusto rimanere ocn tuo marito per sensi di colpa.
> Hai ragione quando dici che tuo marito merita un'altra possibilità, ma nel senso che merita la possibilità di essere amato veramente di nuovo da una donna!
> E se quella donna non puoi essere tu...dagli la chance di trovare un amore vero!


Perciò mi davo dell'egoista perchè non riesco a trovare il coraggio di fargli vivere una vita tutta sua perchè mi manca il coraggio di fronte alle sue parole che mi dicono che io sono tutto per lui che mi dicono che sono la sua vita che mi dicono che non ci sarà più nessun altra che mi dicono ho sbagliato a perderti di vista voglio recuperare ...non sò se questa mancanza di coraggio di lasciarlo deriva dal fatto che provo pena o se davvero cè ancora una piccola fiamma che può essere alimentata ancora ma non nego che se mi dicessero vai c'è un altra che lo aspetta io correrei nelle braccia del mio amore un amore al quale ho dovuto rinunciare ....non ho sensi di colpa ma solo tanto dolore per la mia confusione e per la rabbia verso quello che mi ha portato a ciò..l'avevo sposato con tanti sogni con tanto amore perchè mi è successo tutto questo perchè proprio a me!!


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Dicembre 2006)

FIBY ha detto:


> Perciò mi davo dell'egoista perchè non riesco a trovare il coraggio di fargli vivere una vita tutta sua perchè mi manca il coraggio di fronte alle sue parole che mi dicono che io sono tutto per lui che mi dicono che sono la sua vita che mi dicono che non ci sarà più nessun altra che mi dicono ho sbagliato a perderti di vista voglio recuperare ...non sò se questa mancanza di coraggio di lasciarlo deriva dal fatto che provo pena o se davvero cè ancora una piccola fiamma che può essere alimentata ancora ma non nego *che se mi dicessero vai c'è un altra che lo aspetta io correrei nelle braccia del mio amore un amore al quale ho dovuto rinunciare ....*non ho sensi di colpa ma solo tanto dolore per la mia confusione e per la rabbia verso quello che mi ha portato a ciò..l'avevo sposato con tanti sogni con tanto amore perchè mi è successo tutto questo perchè proprio a me!!


Non mi sembri nemmeno gelosa...all'idea di lui con un'altra pensi di correre fra le braccia dell'altro..sicura che tu non abbia chiarezza nei tuoi sentimenti?

In un forum di qualche giorno fa si parlava di sincerità...
Alcune verità possono fare male....
Ma in questa situazione nascondere sentimenti veri può fare ancora più male..a lui e a te


----------



## FIBY (18 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non mi sembri nemmeno gelosa...all'idea di lui con un'altra pensi di correre fra le braccia dell'altro..sicura che tu non abbia chiarezza nei tuoi sentimenti?
> 
> In un forum di qualche giorno fa si parlava di sincerità...
> Alcune verità possono fare male....
> Ma in questa situazione nascondere sentimenti veri può fare ancora più male..a lui e a te


Guarda io forse in cuor mio ho tutta chiara la situazione forse quella che chiamo confusione è voler chiudere gli occhi davanti alla realtà perchè ti giuro ammettere di non amare più l'uomo che ho sposato mi fà stare di un male cane vorrei che nessuno soffrisse sarei disposta a soffrire io per la vita piuttosto che far soffrire... lo vedo così indifeso a volte che al solo pensiero di dovergli dire me ne vado andrei a morire ma nello stesso momento muoi dentro perchè amo un altra persona .....come si fà ad uscire da tutto questo vivi???


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Dicembre 2006)

FIBY ha detto:


> Guarda io forse in cuor mio ho tutta chiara la situazione forse quella che chiamo confusione è voler chiudere gli occhi davanti alla realtà perchè ti giuro ammettere di non amare più l'uomo che ho sposato mi fà stare di un male cane vorrei che nessuno soffrisse sarei disposta a soffrire io per la vita piuttosto che far soffrire... lo vedo così indifeso a volte che al solo pensiero di dovergli dire me ne vado andrei a morire ma nello stesso momento muoi dentro perchè amo un altra persona .....come si fà ad uscire da tutto questo vivi???


Capisco dalle tue parole il dilemma che vivi
E ti stringo forte.. per quel che può servire..ti sono vicina

Uscirne vivi..comunque se ne esce vivi..le cose sembrano sempre più drammatiche viste da così vicino...sono ingigantite

E non credo che tuo marito sia davvero così indifeso come lo descrivi.
Hai così scarsa opinione dell'uomo che hai sposato da credere che preferisca vivere accanto ad una donna che non lo ama veramente e che lo ritiene troppo debole da reagire? Non penso..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2006)

*x Fiby*

Si supera tutto ...tranquilla...tutto


----------



## FIBY (19 Dicembre 2006)

Grazie mille ragazze veramente ..sapere che ci sono persone che in un certo qual modo possono capirti aiuta molto ....io spero solo che alla fine di tutto questo ci sia davvero serenità per tutti e spero tanto questa volta di trovare il coraggio di inseguire i miei desideri e non fare le cose per obbligo cercherò di seguire il mio cuore senza colpi di testa, spero solo mi parli con chiarezza per avere la possibilità di prendere le mie decisioni con totale consapevolezza!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Dicembre 2006)

FIBY ha detto:


> Grazie mille ragazze veramente ..sapere che ci sono persone che in un certo qual modo possono capirti aiuta molto ....io spero solo che alla fine di tutto questo ci sia davvero serenità per tutti e spero tanto questa volta di trovare il coraggio di inseguire i miei desideri e non fare le cose per obbligo cercherò di seguire il mio cuore senza colpi di testa, spero solo mi parli con chiarezza per avere la possibilità di prendere le mie decisioni con totale consapevolezza!!


In bocca al lupo!!!Ce la farai!


----------



## Non registrato (20 Dicembre 2006)

FIBY ha detto:


> Grazie mille ragazze veramente ..sapere che ci sono persone che in un certo qual modo possono capirti aiuta molto ....io spero solo che alla fine di tutto questo ci sia davvero serenità per tutti e spero tanto questa volta di trovare il coraggio di inseguire i miei desideri e non fare le cose per obbligo cercherò di seguire il mio cuore senza colpi di testa, spero solo mi parli con chiarezza per avere la possibilità di prendere le mie decisioni con totale consapevolezza!!


Ciao, io sono nella tua stessa situazione, al contrario; sono uomo ho già raccontato la mia storia e subitole critiche - giuste - di chi come me sentendo qualcosa di simile avrebbe reagito nella medesima maniera. sono sposato ho due bimbi piccolissimi, sono un manager di successo e ho 34 anni. alla nascita del primo bimbo mia moglie ed io abbiamo deciso di farlo crescere il più possibile via, al mare. e cosi per circa due anni nel frattempo è neto il secondo ma il mio rapporto si è progressivamente sfilacciato e dopo 13 anni di fedeltà e 5 di matrimonio mi sono innamorato, di una collega. con cui passavo molto del mio tempo e progressivamente i lnostro rapporto di lavro è dventato qualcosa di sempre più grande ed è nato un'amore, dapprima platonico, poi tramutato in passione e in grandissimo sentimento. nel frattempo io non sono stato bravo a gestire l'arrivo dei bimbi e non ho saputo comprendere mia moglie ; la sua depressione, la necessità per una donna di dover rinunciare alla propria vita per i figli - e ho, forse inconsciamente ho trovato più facile scivolare nelle braccia di un altra donna, la lontananza e il mio lavoro hanno fatto il resto; questo succedeva più o meno un anno fa. dopo l'estate avvo capito che ero andato troppo in la e che - contrariamente a tutte le convinzioni ed i condizionamenti in cui sono cresciuto - avrei lasciato mia moglie per il mio nuovo grande amore, non facendole mancare nulla ma l'avrei lasciata. non era giusto che vivesse con un uomo il cui cuore era altrove, non era giusta la doppiezza, la menzogna, non era giusto.  prima di distruggere il mio matrimonio e - tutto ciò per cui avevo faticosissimamente lottato - ho "sondato" la volontà di chi avevo accanto e Lei ha fatto esattamente il tuo ragionamento non si  è sentita di lasciare suo marito. vuole continuare a vivere con lui e dice di aver preso un impegno e nelle tue parole cè molto di lei. bè io ti capisco in pieno come ho capito lei e nonostante il dolore ti posso dire che ti sono molto molto vicino. so cosa ti dilania e capisco la tua sceltache è quella di non trafiggere con una lancia il cuore di chi ci sta accanto. questa storia mi hai insegnato che perseguire la felicità propria comporta sempre l'infelicità altrui e questo non può non essere tenuto presente. la razionalità, il tener fede ai propri impegni - sopratutto nei confornti delle persone - io credo sia una grande dote e - a prescindere dagli errori - sia degna di rispetto. ho provato a chiudere ma non perchè fossi indispettito dal rifiuto ma perchè la sua volontà di rimanere con il marito meritava rispetto e aiuto il mio bene era il suo e se il suo è senza di me sia così. non l'ho mai ricercata, mai un messaggio, una mail una telefonata. è sempre stata lei a tornare da me e io - piccolo uomo meschino - non ho mai avuto l'orgoglio di rifiutarla.  quindi ti capisco in tutto e sono più che solidale con te. ti posso solo recitare uno dei tanti begli spunti di riflessione che questo forum mi ha dato " una storia senza futuro è solo qualcosa che distrugge il presente". in sostanza se hai deciso di "tornare" fallo! provaci con pervicacia e passione! non importa quante volte cadrai o inciamperai è il fine che conta e se quello hai deciso che sia il tuo bene vedrai che prima o poi "il tuo cuore senza un pezzo il suo ritmo prenderà".
un caro saluto
bastardo dentro


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2006)

*bastardo dentro*

come ti è già stato detto, non sei un bastardo dentro, sei solo un essere umano, non c'è bastardaggine dentro te... è capitato, hai lottato e stai lottando...
Spero troverai presto il tuo equilibrio senza danneggiare nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




AUGURI!


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2006)

*FIBY*

Quello che dici ha un senso e sembrerebbe rientrare nell'ordine natirale delle cose, ma se si arriva a notare quelle mancanze che sono l'afflizione dell'amore, tanto varrebbe non compemsarsi altrove e dire al partner che si vuole chiudere un rapporto che non ha più le caratteristiche iniziali!!
Chi porta a tradire ha delle colpe, è innegabile, ma chi sceglie di tradire risolve alla meglio quelle famose mancanze! Capisco che sia importante e vitale essere amate e sentirsi al centro dell'attenzione di un uomo, ma non si deve confondere l'innamoramento con la vita di coppia che arriva forzatamente ad una abitudine, che non è tomba come molti credono, ma cambiamento, nuovo modo di stare insieme. Quando si tradisce significa che entrambi non si è trovato il modo di proseguire la strada insieme.....
Tu hai tradito perchè cercavi la compensazione, e non è difficile amare appassionatamente e in modo stimolante quando si esce da un rapporto stanco e distratto. Quando si ha fame anche il pane è appetitoso, figuriamoci se poi è condito dale attenzioni; se non hai seguito il tuo cuore forse dipende dalla testa che si è resa conto che il cuore viveva su una nuvoletta, bellissima da idealizzare, ma improbabile per viverci. Quando la nuvoletta fosse diventata vita reale pensi davvero che non sarebbe diventato tutto abbastanza scontato?
Pensiamo sempre che si tradisca per amore..............spesso si tradisce per routine e per noia, ma da quella non ci salva l'amore, ma il buon senso ed il lavoro quotidiano che si fa sugli interessi reciproci.
Una coppia non è una carrozza dove si aspetta che ci sia sempre un cavallo che traini entrambi, è un tandem, e per andare avanti bisogna pedalare in due. 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che dici ha un senso e sembrerebbe rientrare nell'ordine natirale delle cose, ma se si arriva a notare quelle mancanze che sono l'afflizione dell'amore, tanto varrebbe non compemsarsi altrove e dire al partner che si vuole chiudere un rapporto che non ha più le caratteristiche iniziali!!
> Chi porta a tradire ha delle colpe, è innegabile, ma chi sceglie di tradire risolve alla meglio quelle famose mancanze! Capisco che sia importante e vitale essere amate e sentirsi al centro dell'attenzione di un uomo, ma non si deve confondere l'innamoramento con la vita di coppia che arriva forzatamente ad una abitudine, che non è tomba come molti credono, ma cambiamento, nuovo modo di stare insieme. Quando si tradisce significa che entrambi non si è trovato il modo di proseguire la strada insieme.....
> Tu hai tradito perchè cercavi la compensazione, e non è difficile amare appassionatamente e in modo stimolante quando si esce da un rapporto stanco e distratto. Quando si ha fame anche il pane è appetitoso, figuriamoci se poi è condito dale attenzioni; se non hai seguito il tuo cuore forse dipende dalla testa che si è resa conto che il cuore viveva su una nuvoletta, bellissima da idealizzare, ma improbabile per viverci. Quando la nuvoletta fosse diventata vita reale pensi davvero che non sarebbe diventato tutto abbastanza scontato?
> Pensiamo sempre che si tradisca per amore..............spesso si tradisce per routine e per noia, ma da quella non ci salva l'amore, ma il buon senso ed il lavoro quotidiano che si fa sugli interessi reciproci.
> ...


Il più è che entrambi pedalino nella stessa direzione... o che uno dei due , quello dietro spesso, non faccia solo finta di pedalare!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2006)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Il più è che entrambi pedalino nella stessa direzione... o che uno dei due , quello dietro spesso, non faccia solo finta di pedalare!!


Certamente, per pedalare non intendevo certo fare i furbi dietro o creare pesi per dostrarre dalla direzione comune.  
Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse un concorso di colpa, va da sè che se uno è cieco e non vede il disagio dell'altro, l'altro dovrebbe dirgli che sta andando contro un palo e non sperare che lo superi e fortuitamente non se ne accorga.  Mediare 24 ore al giorno fra due personalità è molto differente che incontrarsi ogni volta che si può e lo si desidera tanto....... la disposizione è fatalmente differente.
Lo stesso atteggiamento ed umore che si aveva con il partner abituale quando si era all'inizio della storia.
Esistono sempre colpe o concause analizzando le problematiche individuali, ma questa realtà è semplicemente il dato di fatto puro e semplice.  
Bruja


----------

